# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  cứu dữ liệu ổ cứng

## thieuk55

cứu em với 
ổ cứng của em chia làm 3 ổ nhưng em ghost nhầm bây giờ nó gộp lại thành 1 ổ có cách nào cứu lại được dữ liệu không?
thank các bác nhìu

----------


## nguoidoi893

với trường hợp này theo mình bạn nên dùng phần mềm getdata back để cứu dữ liệu 

đây là bản portable bạn thử download về dùng xem :




> http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?p=56013#post56013


hoặc sử dụng bản full của phần mềm :

http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?p=56014#post56014

một số hướng dẫn về phần mềm :




> với 5 bước là bạn có thể khôi phục các dữ liệu lỡ tay delete hay do những người ngoại đạo vọc nhầm. bạn có thể download phiên bản dùng thử cho fat và ntfs ( dung lượng 2.11mb và 2.08mb ) tại www.runtime.org. chương trình có thể phục hồi dữ liệu đã xoá từ hdd, ổ mềm, zip, ổ đĩa mạng.
> 
> 
> bước 1: quét các ổ đĩa hiện có.
> 
> bước 2: chọn phân vùng định dạng tương ứng ( fat hay ntfs tuỳ phiên bản ) để chương trình truy xuất file phục hồi.
> 
> bước 3: tại bước này bạn có thể tuỳ chọn chế độ quét file theo từng size hay luôn cả hdd. nếu chọn search entire drive để chương trình quét toàn bộ hdd hiện có để tìm phân vùng định dạng tương ứng, chọn search patial drive để thực hiện chế độ quét từng sector trên phân vùng đã chọn từ bước 2.
> 
> ...

----------


## AnhKhoa

chỉ cứu được phần nào mà file ghost không vượt quá dung lượng thôi, phần bị overwrited coi như hỏng rồi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
http://ghost.radified.com/ghost_1b.htm

----------


## blogsieutoc

cái đĩa boot có phần khôi phục ổ đĩa mà

----------

